

Visual Guide to NoSQL - breer
http://blog.nahurst.com/visual-guide-to-nosql-systems?tag=nosql

======
igrigorik
Please, no.. That visual is about as misleading as it gets. It is not about CA
vs CP vs AP. In fact, even talking about it in those terms obscures the actual
implications of the "CAP" theorem.

Short of going into a rant on the topic, please do check out:
[http://www.igvita.com/2010/06/24/weak-consistency-and-cap-
im...](http://www.igvita.com/2010/06/24/weak-consistency-and-cap-
implications/)

